# New to the forum



## adambomb (Feb 25, 2012)

I have been lifting recreationally for about 15 years now, and think it is time to step up my game a little bit.  I'm 30 years old now and gravity is starting to take it's effect on me a little.  I can't eat whatever I want now.  I read the posts here on the forum and see it has a lot info and a lot to offer.  I think I will be sticking around for a while.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*adambomb* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome to Ironmag!!


----------



## brazey (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Kimi (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello!


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 25, 2012)

Yo,whats up?


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ecto (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## xpillz.com (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Imortalee (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Feb 29, 2012)

What's up and welcome!  Alot of knowledgeable people on here. Enjoy!


----------



## bigd36 (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome.


----------

